# Zoysia - Low N rates + PGR



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

One of you regulars or semi-regular has reported good results with lower nitrogen fertility and growth regulator. But I cannot remember the user name. If you read this, or anyone else that knows who that was please fill me in. I would like to read some of your posts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds like @Greendoc


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Haha! True that!

I think it was someone in TX, but I may be mistaken. I will dig some more and will turn up I expect


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Zoysia definitely needs less fert than Bermuda. I'm thinking it was @Greendoc as welll. I think he was specifically talking about El Toro but the lower fert requirement goes for just about all the zoysia varieties.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Redtwin Found it! What was your total N for 2021? Are you still planning to trim back the N next year?

"I mowed the Zoysia about every 3 days but I was barely cutting anything off. I'm pretty sure that with T-Nex I could get away with once a week since it doesn't scalp like the Bermuda. It's hard for me to say since this has been an establishment year and I think I was probably pushing through the PGR with the extra N. I have put down about 1.5 to 2 lbs of N over the whole season but I have been pushing growth through several sand applications and have dealt with significant rain and soil wetness where the grass was under water for days. It will probably be less than 1lb N next season if all goes as planned. I was using the T-Nex more for color and density than for control of top growth.

BTW... I was applying T-Nex at .25oz/1000sf which is on the high end for Zoysia."


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Since I'm hardheaded and cheap I stopped my greenskeeper app so I'm not sure of my total application rate for the year. I think I did one more light app at .1 N/1000sf but that is it. I've started keeping notes in Greencast so I should do a better job tracking it next season.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

My primary goal is to be on the same cut schedule as my centipede front lawn. The centipede is cut once a week, but I have to cut the zoysia every 4 or 5 days to keep up with it. I am rotary cutting at 1 inch. I think I was around 2.5 lb N on the zoysia this year.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I was using PGR on my Empire at .25oz/1000sf. It was a little heavy but I only needed to mow it once a week at most. It also made it super dark green. It almost matched the 419.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Do you see much lateral growth inhibition with the zoysia under regulation? The reason I ask is I have some centipede contamination that I need to spray out and it is going to leave a thin zoysia stand in a few areas. And I will be growing it back in.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

^^ Hey Redtwin, or anyone, what has been your experience with lateral growth?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I still got some really good lateral growth and increased density in my Empire even while on PGR but since it was only one season old I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I also saw good lateral growth along with increased density in my zeon this season while under regulation. I put about 3 lbs of N on it this season and the lateral growth/density definitely wasn't quick, but still noticeable later in the season.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Redtwin and @Jeep4life Thanks for the input! I do appreciate it.

A side note, I normally like the break that I get in the dormant season, but my season ended this year with unfinished business in the lawn. But overall it was a good year for my turf. Using mostly liquid apps is giving me a lot more options for fertility and for control of insects, and disease.


----------

